
Shower Thoughts: On the Origin of HN and Its Persistent Nastiness - futterz
Hacker News exists because day jobs are not satisfying enough, leading everyone to get on here, where the stakes are so small (making the battles so fierce) trying to prove they&#x27;re so smart.<p>Change my mind.
======
gjvc
I don't really notice it unless it's brought up like this. I recuse myself
from conversations in the real world that take the same tone. One can't argue
people into being civil and decent, (this most likely has the opposite effect)
but you can deny them an audience. Literally not worth getting involved with.

